# Bloodline



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

How do you know what bloodline you have from your UKC paper work? I have a 7 generation pedigree but not sure how to understand it.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Post the pedigree if you'd like and I'm sure someone can help you make sense of it.

Bloodline is determined by the dogs in the pedigree, there is nowhere on the actual paperwork that states a dog's lines.


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok thanks BCdogs for the reply. I will try and find a way to post the pedigree


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is Hades 4 generation pedigree




























I have his 7 generation pedigree too but its really big. Im just wondering what bloodline he would be considered


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Just a quick look thru...
You have mikelands, razors edge and some gotti on that ped. Pretty scatter bred just from my observation. Not sure what the breeders goal was but I'm sure he had good reason for it


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

redog said:


> Just a quick look thru...
> You have mikelands, razors edge and some gotti on that ped. Pretty scatter bred just from my observation. Not sure what the breeders goal was but I'm sure he had good reason for it


Yep, and you also don't have an APBT. Looks like you've got an American Bully.

UKC is kinda notorious for registering Am Bullies as APBTs, but Gotti and RE are both American Bully Lines


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info redog. And yes Kenaii he is a American bully registered as a APBT why the UKC started this I have no idea seems like they don't even follow their own standard maybe one day they will get it all straightened out


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Thompson's said:


> Thanks for the info redog. And yes Kenaii he is a American bully registered as a APBT why the UKC started this I have no idea seems like they don't even follow their own standard maybe one day they will get it all straightened out


I've always preferred the UKC over the AKC, but they really need to get that Am Bully thing sorted out. They're great dogs in their own right, but they really should be treated as a separate breed.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

You can transfer his registration to American Bully.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, the ukc has taken steps to make the changes. We have to remember that the am bully was derived from the originals thru selective breeding. It took time for them to realize that they are here to stay


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Kenaii I'm a big fan of the UKC too i just find it weird that they register a 173 pound hulk as a APBT. BCdogs I never thought about transferring him to a Bully I probably should tho I don't want to misrepresent the APBT. What would happen to his pedigree if I transferred his registration to an American Bully


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Thompson's said:


> Kenaii I'm a big fan of the UKC too i just find it weird that they register a 173 pound hulk as a APBT. BCdogs I never thought about transferring him to a Bully I probably should tho I don't want to misrepresent the APBT. What would happen to his pedigree if I transferred his registration to an American Bully


Here's an FAQ about it on the UKC website United Kennel Club: American Bully Breed Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenaii said:


> I've always preferred the UKC over the AKC, but they really need to get that Am Bully thing sorted out. .


At least AKC has it "sorted out", in that they don't recognize "American Bullies".

Which is a good thing, in my book.


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Kenaii Thank you that answered all my questions. Brossom01 do you not like the American Bully?


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thompson's said:


> Brossom01 do you not like the American Bully?


No, I don't; I don't like the dogs and, in general, I don't like the breeders.

But I can say that about other types of dogs as well.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well blossom, I love my bully as much as I do my apbt's. Just different dogs for different reasons... Oh yeah, my am bully breeder passed my test and that says a lot for a "rescue guy" to buy a dog from anybody. I don't like am staffs but I don't go around hatin on every post a member posts Bout em


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

redog said:


> Well blossom, I love my bully as much as I do my apbt's. Just different dogs for different reasons... Oh yeah, my am bully breeder passed my test and that says a lot for a "rescue guy" to buy a dog from anybody. I don't like am staffs but I don't go around hatin on every post a member posts Bout em


Easy there. I didn't say anything about "hatin".

As you said, you don't care for Am Staffs...all's fair!

I don't like English Bulldogs and Neopolitan Mastiffs either!


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

I appreciate your honesty Blossom01 their are some breeds I don't care for either. One thing i don't like about the American bully is a lot of breeders don't stick to the standard and the breed seems to be all over the place look wise


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thompson's said:


> I appreciate your honesty Blossom01 their are some breeds I don't care for either. One thing i don't like about the American bully is a lot of breeders don't stick to the standard and the breed seems to be all over the place look wise


I've been rather a pest here about the bullies, so I can understand the locals' sensitivities to what I say about them.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not a local, I'm not sensitive either...we all get sick of hearing it so stop doing it. I built this mofo so I make the rules. Learn that..live it and love it....or go home!


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

redog said:


> I built this mofo so I make the rules. Learn that..live it and love it....or go home!


Way off topic, but -- 
In these political times, I LOVE THIS ATTITUDE!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Blossom01 said:


> At least AKC has it "sorted out", in that they don't recognize "American Bullies".
> 
> Which is a good thing, in my book.


They also support puppy mills...

Why the AKC fights for puppy mills

The AKC: Worst in Show : The Humane Society of the United States

Is The American Kennel Club Supporting Puppy Mills? - The Dogington Post

PETLAND PET SHOPS INDEX: THE AKC PUPPY MILL CONNECTION

I don't know about you, but I'd take Am Bully supporters over Puppy mill supporters any day of the week.

And for the record, not all American Bullies are unhealthy dogs. Classic and Standard American Bullies are actually very well structured and healthy.

Here's an imgur album of some very nice looking bullies-


http://imgur.com/C7QOj


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Kenaii that is very disturbing information about the AKC that I was not aware of. And yes those are some beautiful bullies in the link


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Thompson's said:


> Kenaii that is very disturbing information about the AKC that I was not aware of. And yes those are some beautiful bullies in the link


Yeah, I read about it a few months ago. I thought it was just a scandal at first, but then I saw all of the evidence. I've never been a fan of the AKC, but I never would've guessed they'd support puppy mills.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenaii said:


> They also support puppy mills...


There are things I don't like about registries in general. My remark was just about the bully thing and AKC.

I am sure that UKC and ADBA and ABKC will represent just fine.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

redog said:


> Just a quick look thru...
> You have mikelands, razors edge and some gotti on that ped. Pretty scatter bred just from my observation. Not sure what the breeders goal was but I'm sure he had good reason for it


Look at the number of pups bred and you can get a slight hint that they were not selective breedings. Rather, closer to puppy mills.

General rule: never trust a breeder who breeds dogs for a living. They will not cull when they need food on the table. 
Jake Wilder, for instance, is a perfect example.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Goemon said:


> Look at the number of pups bred and you can get a slight hint that they were not selective breedings. Rather, closer to puppy mills.
> 
> General rule: never trust a breeder who breeds dogs for a living. They will not cull when they need food on the table.
> Jake Wilder, for instance, is a perfect example.


Well I know that but I sprinkled a little sugar on it, his first post don't ya know haha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thompson's said:


> Kenaii I'm a big fan of the UKC too i just find it weird that they register a 173 pound hulk as a APBT. BCdogs I never thought about transferring him to a Bully I probably should tho I don't want to misrepresent the APBT. What would happen to his pedigree if I transferred his registration to an American Bully


It's my understanding Hulk was never officially registered and the ADBA put out a statement and added breeds to their registry partially because of the controversy over that stupid dog. I don't even think The Hulk should be registered and an American Bully or a Working Pit Bulldog since he doesn't conform to any standard. For me he is a mutt. Worlds biggest pit bull my ass!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

ames said:


> It's my understanding Hulk was never officially registered and the ADBA put out a statement and added breeds to their registry partially because of the controversy over that stupid dog. I don't even think The Hulk should be registered and an American Bully or a Working Pit Bulldog since he doesn't conform to any standard. For me he is a mutt. Worlds biggest pit bull my ass!


The ADBA is probably defending Hulk because Whopper appears several times in his ped. Whopper is a Dogue de Bordeaux/American Bulldog. The ADBA registered him when they first started doing weight pulls to promote the sport. Their only condition was that he wasn't allowed to be bred. Obviously, that didn't work very well, since Whopper was bred many times. The ADBA couldn't really say anything about it, because then everyone would know they registered a mutt as an APBT, so they just kinda kept their mouths shut and played dumb.

Eventually, people found out about it and confronted the ADBA. They gave a halfhearted apology and claimed they didn't know that Whopper was a mutt.

I love the ADBA, but the Whopper fiasco was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I agree how it was crazy to allow the registering of whopper. and while i don't agree with all the ways of trying to fix the mistake i have to say i am glad they are pulling papers. Having owners register bullies as bullies and these heavy whopper dogs as the working pit bulldog (I hate name they chose by the way). so in that essence I am glad they are making moves to try and better things. we are long way from being right, but feel that people are starting to see the differences almost understanding.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

If we really think about it, the ApBT breed has always been shaped and bred for one thing: THE GREEN. 

In old days, when quality mattered, dogs were culled, and not overbred. Useless dogs were a waste of money and lessened the chances of winning it. 
Today, registries are all about profit, at the expense of quality.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ames said:


> It's my understanding Hulk was never officially registered and the ADBA put out a statement and added breeds to their registry partially because of the controversy over that stupid dog. I don't even think The Hulk should be registered and an American Bully or a Working Pit Bulldog since he doesn't conform to any standard. For me he is a mutt. Worlds biggest pit bull my ass!


One day a friend of mine who has never been into dogs sent me a link about the Hulk, and was impressed. Said my "red noses" would be in trouble lol. 
I think I fell out of my seat laughing when I saw it and told him that dog is a great pretender. (Well, the breeder and owners made him so.)

Any registry that registers that as an ApBT should fire their president and all who passed it to approval.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is true money has been the fuel to the APBT fire since.its time. The best dogs made men money in one way or another. The adba has turned this situation with misslabled dogs into a way to try and generate more money. Creating two new breeds to be registered in the bully and the working pit bull dog. They have even opened up the weightpull by allowing all breeds registered with the adba, and making more classes. Like all companies they want to make the best prifit, i just hope the moves help to rectify the breed in seperating the others out...


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rudy4747 said:


> Creating two new breeds to be registered in the bully and the working pit bull dog. They have even opened up the weightpull by allowing all breeds registered with the adba, and making more classes. Like all companies they want to make the best prifit, i just hope the moves help to rectify the breed in seperating the others out...


I personally feel that recognizing "American Bullies" just makes the history of the APBT more confusing

"Bullies" should never have had a seat within the history of the APBT-- but "bullies" now make the story and history of the APBT more confusing than ever.

"Bullies" should have been ignored and encouraged to go their own way. Now, it's all about having to acknowledge bullies and continually have them come up when talking of the APBT.

Of all registries, the ADBA giving "bullies" a seat at the table!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

To make it better you have to give them their own standard then keep just trying to hide them in the mix with apbt. This way they can be recognised, and people can some day stop confuelsing th for apbt's.


----------



## Thompson's (Feb 27, 2016)

Their is so much confusion surrounding the APBT and the Bully I'm not sure they can ever fix it.


----------

